# Bluebell wood walk in/around Bristol?



## Cakes (May 15, 2006)

I've been noticing the bluebells and reeeaaally fancy taking a walk in woodlands where bluebells have taken over.

You know - when there are so many it makes that illusion of blue mist?

I've heard there is a bluebell wood somewhere in the Leigh woods, can anyone give me some directions?

Ta!


----------



## Sunspots (May 15, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> I've been noticing the bluebells and reeeaaally fancy taking a walk in woodlands where bluebells have taken over.
> 
> You know - when there are so many it makes that illusion of blue mist?
> 
> ...



Strangely, I _did_ think of Leigh Woods when I first saw your thread title.   

I'm sorry I can't be any more specific about the location of the bluebells though, 'cos the woodland folk said they'd slash my tyres if I grassed...


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 15, 2006)

There's a lovely bluebell wood just off the A369 that goes to Portishead - you can walk right through to Failand. You have to go almost as far as the M5 services, and it's opposite the turning to Easton in Gordano on the left. It's been years since I walked through it, but if I remember rightly there is a stream and some old ruined houses. 

Alternatively, there are loads of bluebells in the woods around Barrow Hospital (my mum was telling me yesterday about how beautiful they were).


----------



## Cakes (May 15, 2006)

Oooh ta gloryhornetgirl, I'll get me maps out and see what I can find.


Woodland folk! tsk, Sunspots you are the yellowest class of wuss


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 16, 2006)

I had a look on my A-Z and there are two or three woods there - I can't remember which is which though.

A bit closer to home, maybe a walk through Snuff Mills to Frenchay would find you some bluebells?


----------



## butterfly child (May 16, 2006)

On the A369, either from Bower Ashton, or from coming over the Sussy Bridge, you go past the traffic lights for the junction of Beggarbush Lane. On the left there are some sports grounds or summat, but on the right is a little driveway which used to lead down to some lovely woodland, where there used to be a sea of bluebells.

I can't remember the places name and I think the Brizzle A-Z is in the car, but I'll try and find out what it's called, if you like.


----------



## Cakes (May 16, 2006)

Cool thanks for the pointer for the BowerAshton side bluebell walk. My fella recognised your directions and I've commissioned a nice walk for the weekend!

Did the Frenchay>Snuff Mills>Werglerburgs walk a couple of weeks ago GHG, was lush but didn't find any bluebells.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2006)

Bluebells are one of my fav flowers, I also like poppies ( which are starting to grow in a mental fashion all over my garden!)

I have some wonderful pictures of bluebell woods from visit to bombscares parents in Devon a few weeks ago...can't be arsed as yet to sort out putting them up here ATM...am knackered from trip to zoo today and getting over being traumatised by giant cockroach running up my arm and trying to get down my top!  

Not sure how much longer they will actually be out now...the bluebells I mean! We have a wood, funnily enough called bluebellwood, just off Dundry slopes behind me. Absolutely breathtaking. Well it used to be when my son were knee high to a grasshopper. Wouldn't chance walking through that same wood now-a-days...for fear of getting shot!


----------



## Dru (May 21, 2006)

Thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread; I normally go to the Wye Valley for my annual tintinnabulation of bluebells (er, sorry...), but I thought I'd try something closer to home.

By your description, GHG, I think it's Prior's Wood you went to. It's accessed by a track running up from Caswell Lane, which is signposted to Clapton from Portbury village. I ascended through a wood full of wild garlic, accompanied by the constant thrum of motorway traffic that's an unfortunate feature of the Gordano valley; then got over the top into a southward-running valley where the bluebells were rampant, if ever so slightly past their best now. And, thanks presumably to the rain which had been hammering down most of the day, I had the place entirely to myself. Well, me and the wildlife, anyway. 









It's a nature reserve, run by the Avon Wildlife Trust, and there's some gen on their website about it, too...


----------

